# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] SQL en concentr - Manuel de rfrence

## zoom61

*SQL en concentr
Manuel de rfrence*
**



> Dvelopp dans les annes 1970  la suite des travaux d'Edgar Codd, SQLI, (Structurel Query Language) est le langage par excellence d'accs aux bases de donnes relationnelles. Il fait d'ailleurs l'objet l'une norme ANSI/ISO. Tous les SGBDR implmentent SQL, mais les dveloppeurs de chaque systme ayant adapt le langage pour rpondre  des besoins spcifiques, le passage d'un dialecte  l'autre est parfois dlicat. Un ouvrage de rfrence s'imposait donc. SQL en concentr runit en un seul volume, tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur le langage et ses diffrentes dclinaisons.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

